# Prep; Stock & Silence



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have read a lot of threads here and on other sites about TEOTWAWKI and SHTF. Many deal with the real possibility of people fleeing the cities and towns and coming to a house near you or maybe your house. Some of them may be the dreaded Zombies.

As many here already know from past experience or local news and printed reports there are plenty of problems to go around already. I know some of you have had items stolen such as : a new generator; chain saws; cans of gas; power tools; homesteading equipment and the list goes on. These things have been stolen by "locals" most of the time. Many have been done by neighbors or someone down the road aways. You know it in your heart even if you can not prove it. 

Given any national emergency I would suggest you look around the corner first before you look far away. Your first threat will come from someone who lives nearby. It may be a friend that knows what you have and where you keep it. When emergencies hit and people don't have food or clothing they will do whatever to get them. 

A friend or aquaintence who knows you prep will undoubtably tell others. They may have already told their friends in a passing conversation. "Oh, you know so and so? Well they stock a lot of food and emergency items. I know where I am going if SHTF". I heard that in my own family. I said, "I suggest you stock your own supplies and don't rely on ours". DW said, (if SHTF) "If their last name isn't the same as ours they will not welcome here". 

My whole point is to warn you all against broadcasting how much you prep or the supplies you have. People will come to your place when you least expect it and take what you have if things are bad. People who don't have food for their wives and children will do anything to get it. If you think, "Oh so and so would never do that". Think again.  The person who sees you buying large quantities of food "on sale" or bulk items are watchers. Local people will come to the logical conclusion that you have a lot of food for a family of your size.

In the end: PREP; STOCK and SILENCE is what I think is the best advice I can share with my HT friends here. NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## sweetmusicj (Mar 5, 2008)

I would worry about the Mormons in areas where they are the minority since they are known to prep. The Mormons in say Utah, would obviously have strength in numbers.


----------



## sweetmusicj (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, and I agree about people doing anything for food. Many studies and history shows us that starvation makes you literally crazy. I remember hearing on the radio of a group the volunteered to be starved at the University of Minnesota instead of serving in WWII. One man cut his own hand off with an axe while cutting wood...not to eat or anything like that, but he just was going insane do to lack of food.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

OPSEC is of the utmost importance. 

We even have a plan to "hide" the livestock.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

7.62mmFMJ said:


> OPSEC is of the utmost importance.
> 
> We even have a plan to "hide" the livestock.


Camo-Cow


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

Now I agree you want to keep a tight lid on things but you could run into a lot of problems with your neighbors. If things do hit the fan you could find your neighbors turning on you knowing or not knowing you have preps. So helping a neighbor out could do you more good than having an angry hungry neighbor on your hands. I'm not saying fill them in on everything but throwing them something here and there could bear fruit.


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

NJ Rich said:


> I have read a lot of threads here and on other sites about TEOTWAWKI and SHTF. Many deal with the real possibility of people fleeing the cities and towns and coming to a house near you or maybe your house. Some of them may be the dreaded Zombies.
> 
> As many here already know from past experience or local news and printed reports there are plenty of problems to go around already. I know some of you have had items stolen such as : a new generator; chain saws; cans of gas; power tools; homesteading equipment and the list goes on. These things have been stolen by "locals" most of the time. Many have been done by neighbors or someone down the road aways. You know it in your heart even if you can not prove it.
> 
> ...


My wife has a tendency to tell everyone she meets about our plans. We go to get some bar oil for the chainsaw; "Ya', we're clearing land to build a cabin and we're going to stock up on food and grow our own stuff. Oh, right down the road on the corner of..." , we stop for a bottled water at the gas station near our land; "We just bought the land at such and such, we're building a cabin and we're going to grow our own food, you know we like to be prepared with the trouble going on..."

I love her outgoing personality dearly but she just doesn't see the harm. I do agree though that sharing some supplies with your neighbor and helping them out may be beneficial to you. I know I'd be more inclined to help someone hold down "the fort" if they had been helpful to me in the past.

-Thales


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

All points made thus far are very valid.


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

I have told no one about my preps...I talk about being prepared, but tell no one what I have put away. one nice thing about where we live is that it is on a dead end road and very few people even know there is are houses here...I like it that way.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I dont tell people but a lot of people know because of my kids. We have a small house and most of my stocked food is on shelving in our family room/office area and my two boys bedrooms are right there. When their friends come over they see my "store". My daughter also has a big mouth. I have explained to her why we dont need to tell anyone about what we have but I have overheard her telling two of her little friends about the "store" in our house. All my long term storage items are out of sight but the daily rotating supplies are not.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

i get po'ed at DH when he blabs our secret fishing spot on our local lake to everyone. He doesnt speak about preps, though, but the neighbors know we have a huge garden


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Speaking of the Mormons: a while back someone posted something on TB2K, and I mentioned it in a thread here (in Melissa's forum, I think). The person had been in a gun shop, and overheard the shop owner talking to a couple of his buddies. He was bragging that if TSHTF, he had the addresses of all the Mormons in the area (and here he patted a stack of papers, ward documents that should have been in a safe somewhere, sitting on his desk), and would just go take whatever he wanted from them. So if you are Mormon, or know someone who is, be warned, and be armed. There are some very bad people out there, and you guys' information isn't as confidential as it should be. 

Kathleen


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

We are the only active LDS members in our little town. The postmistress sees our church, Backwoods Home and Countryside magazines every month. She also owns the local bar so I am sure that she knows EVERYONE'S secrets. LOL

The librarian in town sees the books I request and knows what we at least read. She got a book through interlibrary loan the other day that did not have a name on it and since it was on scratch cooking and growing your own food she called and asked if it was mine. It was.  
So we know that we have to have some extra food for others even if we had not planned on doing that anyway. Though what they will think of wheat, rice and beans I am not sure.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

The other day I had the lady at the bank tell me that a friend of her's was trying to get her to start prepping she saidshe had it covered .... she has a gun and knows how to use it and where he lived. And with her attitude she is one to be on guard with ... I just sat and smiled and thought to myself, "yeah you just gave me some info to be aware of" 
prep, stock and silence is good advice. JIL


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, what if your neighbor's have helped you with your preps.. I live next to an ant colony it seems, with no grasshoppers anywhere in sight yet!!!

My front neighbor's father a WWII Marine Corps Parachutist (ParaMarine) that was wounded on Iwo Jima, passed away last year. I have been given bulk dried goods, canning equipment, a mid sized chest freezer, and other items by the family from his estate.. That and I have been assisting them with all of the sorting of his major collection of stuff. We have had weapon cleaning parties of their dad's firearms collection. Yeah I know that us Marine Corps Vets can be considered "gun happy" at times....

So we know of each others ideas on preparing for mostly Earthquakes up here, but other nasty things too.. Plus the brothers and myself have even discussed what's needed for having to stay up on the hill, for long periods of time if necessary.. They have been up here on their property, for about four decades. My other neighbor's are the 3rd generation of their family living up here on their land.. 

Do you even know your neighbors???????


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I tell no one but encourage others to do so. I FINALLY got my mom to start thinking in that direction. She gave me $$ the other day so I could expand the garden and grow veggies for her. After 25 yrs. of not canning, she wants to start again! Truly amazing.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

A few people around here know that I prep but I plan to be at least 1,000 miles from here before TSHTF. One guy did recently make a subtle threat that my house might get vandalized and looted if it doesn't sell before I leave here. Next time I see him I will make it a point to remind him that some of the people I have been meeting with lately are members of the local militia. They might be inclined to react forcefully if they find someone looting an associates home. :croc:

I really hate that I have to resort to measures like this in a place where I was born and raised but it's a sign of the times.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

lorian said:


> I tell no one but encourage others to do so. I FINALLY got my mom to start thinking in that direction. She gave me $$ the other day so I could expand the garden and grow veggies for her. After 25 yrs. of not canning, she wants to start again! Truly amazing.


My mother asked me yesterday to teach her how to make her own shampoo bars and soap. I thought surely she had lost it. This is the woman who will not pull a weed because that's "man's work" and sees everything through rose colored glasses. She has spent the last 20 years making fun of me for having extra pantry stock put away. Now if the rest of the family would wake up my answered prayers would be complete.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

When talking to people, I usually put out a hint, just to find like minded people, but don't go into details.

Had a guy come up to me at work and under his breath said "call to arms"....you bet we are going to talk.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

We have neighbors who share our views and for us, there is strength in numbers and some advantage in sharing resources. We have discussed a SHTF situation and have a loosely coordinated plan. We believe that a strong neighborhood is an asset. Unfortunately this will not be the case in a lot of neighborhoods.

Keith


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

avandris said:


> We are the only active LDS members in our little town. The postmistress sees our church, Backwoods Home and Countryside magazines every month. She also owns the local bar so I am sure that she knows EVERYONE'S secrets. LOL
> 
> The librarian in town sees the books I request and knows what we at least read. She got a book through interlibrary loan the other day that did not have a name on it and since it was on scratch cooking and growing your own food she called and asked if it was mine. It was.
> So we know that we have to have some extra food for others even if we had not planned on doing that anyway. Though what they will think of wheat, rice and beans I am not sure.


Maybe a subscription to Guns and Ammo and/or Soldier of Fortune would be a wise investment. Nothing wrong with keeping them guessing.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I started to reply last night and for some reason lost it. This is what I was writing to post:

I have a small circle of friends with the same thoughts about being prepared. One was an officer Airborne Ranger. He has training in all kinds of defence including "perimeter security". He is about a quarter mile from here. Two other neighbors are within sling shot range. Viet Nam Vets and a shooters. They have good hunting and fishing skills. I have a family member that has preped for over 25 years. He is ahead of many of us. He is a mile and a half away. I gave him HT as a site he should visit. He is probabaly "visiting now".

Keith said about the same thing I did on the original thread: "Look around the corner" that will be everyone's first concern. Neighbors will be the greatest threat.

While the words I used concerning taking care of extended family members may offend some of you let me give you some details: Most don't stock anything. :bdh: Getting the latest decorative finger nail treatment or pedicure is more important. Driving a new car tops their list over prepping. "SHTF will never happen". "I'll come to your house". "I am going to the Bahamas". "I don't have any money left after I buy $100 dollar jeans and $100 dollar sneakers". :doh:
I added up the "We will come to your house if SHTF" list and it comes to about 25 more people. If they bought friends the number would be considerable. Am I a hard uncaring person? No, just realistic. Since I am disabled and can not work anymore, I can't make more money to prep. I want to make sure I have some food for the immediate family. If the others hide their heads in the sand, spend all their money on things that really don't matter and want me to take care of them, they should think again. :nono:

As has been said earlier, there are always people who want to know everyone elses business. The librarian/bartender and the postmistress talk with everyone. The next time you are there kindly ask them if they know anyone who preps and see what kind of reply you get. If you think, "no one knows what I have", think again. :lookout::

Yes, I have a small circle of friends and we will protect and share with each other. There is a old widow down the road. I'll feed her but the list ends there. 

PREP; STOCK & SILENCE NJ Rich :cowboy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rich - I think your Prep;Stock & Silence is right on.

There's a difference about talking about putting in a garden and seeing who responds to get an idea of the mindsets around you, and maybe over a period of time finding out who is like-minded.

I know where I live, I'm possibly on the higher portion of the social economic ladder. But, I'm the lady that sews and doesn't bother anyone. I also know a good bit about people due to next door neighbor and landlady. The neighbors probably know I sew a lot - that's about all that's remarkable about me here.

And I know I have less than many of you, and a better mindset than some around me should 'stuff' happen.

I do try to think how to work with what's around me, while mentally preparing to not.

Angie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

One good thing about living out in the country is that most of our neighbors have a garden and/or livestock. We've got a couple of seedy neighbors on one side who I'm positive are on welfare and food stamps, and they've always got a bunch of men in dirty Tshirts out drinking in their back yard. We often hear gunshots and loud partying on weekends. They might be great people, but they seem like the type who wouldn't hesitate to "borrow" from you when you're not home. But all the other neighbors are just hard working country folks. Not to say they wouldn't come looking for food, but their current focus in life is just paying the bills and raising their kids. None of them know what I've got stored, although two families know that I do canning and have chickens. 

We keep a low profile anywhere we live. We've moved around so much that it's second nature to be quiet and observe a while before making friends.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

The little town where I live is full of preppers. Most everybody has gardens, guard dogs, animals and guns. Lots of guns. Lots, and Lots, and Lots of guns. A person that would try to steal from anybody around here would soon learn the error of their ways.
That being said, I have lived here since 12/24/08, and we have not once locked our house. At night all windows and doors are open to let air flow. Don't even know where the keys are. Never had any problem. Thought one of my good drills had been stolen, but found out that my Niece had borrowed it.

alan


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you don't know who the leeches in your area are, you should... I know, or know of, all the bad seeds... have had words with a few of them, and they know staying away from my territory is a good way to keep breathing good air. Any show up, mid or post shtf, and they'll no longer breathe good air.

Other turnips showing up will be planted.

I've told my sisters the lay of the land... they'd best have everything they need, now... as they make ten times what I do. I could only help them short term. They can't expect me to help any of their extended families or friends.

I buy most of my bulk stuff outside of my 'territory'... and most locals don't have a clue where I live. Google fu only gets you 'close' to my place...


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Google fu! 

Now that's funny and I don't care who ya are....... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Deming, now that is interesting. NJ Rich


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

sweetmusicj said:


> I would worry about the Mormons in areas where they are the minority since they are known to prep. The Mormons in say Utah, would obviously have strength in numbers.


 The bad thing is that having been the emergency preparedness person in 2 wards(congregations). I know that only about 20% of Mormons actually do prep. and about half of those store wheat (don't get me started on wheat) and are clueless as to what to do with it. So anyone thinking all Mormons have basements full of food is dead wrong.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

The only people I talk about prepping with are my children as we have a plan and one brother who is prepping with his children in mind. I learned my lesson during Y2K. People looked at me like I was some kind of fool when I encouraged prepping. (I have prepped since I was an adult but I don't talk about that except here. ) I have a bad actor for my nearest neighbor and he has bad guys hanging around his place. He knows I garden and love veggies. He hates veggies and has no clue about the rest of my preps so I don't expect him to come calling in times of famine. He will go leach off his family.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

spiffydave said:


> Camo-Cow


:rotfl:

That was good!


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Speaking of the Mormons: a while back someone posted something on TB2K, and I mentioned it in a thread here (in Melissa's forum, I think). The person had been in a gun shop, and overheard the shop owner talking to a couple of his buddies. He was bragging that if TSHTF, he had the addresses of all the Mormons in the area (and here he patted a stack of papers, ward documents that should have been in a safe somewhere, sitting on his desk), and would just go take whatever he wanted from them. So if you are Mormon, or know someone who is, be warned, and be armed. There are some very bad people out there, and you guys' information isn't as confidential as it should be.
> 
> Kathleen


Interesting, so does he believe Mormons to be unarmed pacifist people? The Mormons religion isn't my cup of Tea but one of my best friends is a dedicated Mormon. I've known the guy close to 20 years. Him and his family has been preping years before I ever thought about it. Now their not big into your fun assault rifles or building ammo forts. But they do own defensive shotguns and hunting rifles as well as hand guns. So people like this guy should reconsider their plans on kicking in the doors of local Mormons demanding anything.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you don't let people know about your preps, they will not covet them, steal them, or (Heaven forbid) murder for them. Therefore you are helping your neighbors to not sin.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

It was kind of hard for me to disquise the cases of toilet paper I had in the back of my truck recently. Ha-Ha. Someone asked me what I was doing with that much tp and I told them I had three teenage girls. No further questions asked!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I used to be pretty good about being prepared. Then I hurt my back, and my dh took a cut in pay, and my Mom needed some help. Then I turned around and I find I am not as prepared as I used to be. As a matter of fact, I might be in a world of hurt if something ELSE happened. I talk about prepping with some of my friends, and be sure to tell them that AS SOON as I get caught up I am going to try to get started prepping again, cause you just never know. But the prices just keep going up. 

And, while I am at it, do you know where I could get a cheap gun? I have always been wanting one, but not really sure what I should get.


And so it goes.............


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I have quite a mix of people around here, they range from bums to BMW and Porche driving yuppies. Most of the land right near my house is owned by people from out of state. Across the street there is a 90 something year old woman. I doubt if I would get any trouble from her. Not too sure about the other neighbors, their houses are down a long driveway over a hill, so I never met them. Otherwise everyone else is at least a mile away. I plan on planting apple trees and doing my garden out of sight of the road. The rest of the place looks so run down I doubt if anyone would stop. Most likely they would keep going a few miles down to the rich people who own waterfront property and hassle them. I don't say much to anyone about prepping besides a few friends and some family. I try to keep a fairly low profile. I am thinking if things keep getting worse most likely more and more people will leave for the big city. It has been a trend around here that has been going on for years. Fine by me, the less people around me the better.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> ....about half of those store wheat (don't get me started on wheat) and are clueless as to what to do with it. So anyone thinking all Mormons have basements full of food is dead wrong.


What's wrong with wheat? It stores indefinitely, can be rotated and seems a good place to start. Or did they store ONLY wheat?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Like my Daddy said, "Just because you know something, you don't have to tell it!"


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

"A closed mouth gathers no flies" 

Dan


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

If something happens, I'm screwed!!!! :Bawling: Hubby tells everyone about our sustainability dreams and he is a HUGE sucker- one of those sweet guys who habitually gives the shirt off his back to everyone and their neighbors (even when they can afford to buy their own shirt if they would budget). If anything ever happens, Hubby would probably give our stuff away ("but honey; they are hungry/have kids/are having a rough patch/need this more than us/etc"). 

I love the fact that he is such a sweetheart, but I wish his mouth wasn't quite so big. He tells everyone and their brother about how many seeds I've bought, how big the gardens are, the chickens and egg production, that the rabbits are not just for shows/pets, the dogs are not vicious guard dogs (heaven help anyone who believes him on this one :duel , etc.

And then there is the fact that we are related to almost everyone we know as his ancestors were the first people in this valley (besides the native americans).

We prep, we stock, but my silence is pointless.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

laughaha said:


> If something happens, I'm screwed!!!!
> We prep, we stock, but my silence is pointless.


So plant extra - and every time dh speaks up, suggest that X start prepping too since you have barely enough for your own family. Anywhere you can put extras and not mention them to him?


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with Madame. Put your stocks away from prying eyes and in places DH usually wouldn't think to look. Your husband would be doing all of the family members a favor by encouraging everyone to prep. An extra 5 or 10 dollars a week spent on preps helps. There is a load of information here that you could share with the families.

I explained to my family how if they came here without food we would run out in very short order. Our one son and his wife have plenty of money to prep themselves. :bdh:

Until very recently my DW didn't want us to prep anymore. When the Bird Flu dropped off the daily news radar she didn't think we needed to prep more than we already had. It didn't drop off my radar.

I have products in food grade containers that she thinks are empty. It isn't much but I did build here and there. Now she has turned around again. After one personal event she said, "You are the one that is in charge of prepping". LOL Green light.............. :happy:


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

On another site I have a sig that says... "When you talk to a non-prepper about your preps, you can be sure that at some time in the future you'll either have to feed them, or fight them. "

I don't try to talk to people about prepping. I think the time for that is long past. If I tell people to stock up and they don't, then when they get hungry, they will remember my advice, and they will assume that I took my own advice and stocked up. 

At this point in time, it's best to keep quiet, keep the preps well hidden, and be ready to do what you have to in the future.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

So how many folks who prep and garden also prep using defensible landscaping plants?

Are you planting blackberry briars around the house near the windows? on the perimeter of the fenced yard? and i mean the wild type of blackberry bushes which have pickers and stickers that are very hard to get through but have really excellent berries..... makes some awesome wines and jams and cobblers..... not always in that order.

Do you plant fruit and nut trees for the future? I can not justify planting on my rented lot in town, but i suppose as a good steward of the ground i should replace the shade trees with fruit or nut trees one at a time for future generations...... 

And for those who prep and want to be more secretive have ya thought about a hydroponic vertigro unit and using LED lighting for indoor growing? somewhat expensive to set up, but in the long run it pays off in many ways. 

And remember in a social breakdown, if you are not out there with the others looking and scraping for food stuff, it does not matter if you were silent and told no one, as someone is gonna figure it out that you must have cause you are not out scrounging, so you still need to prep a defense of some sort whether you believe in it or not, as after about 3 days of not eating, people will do about anything to get something in their belly and if they have kids, well it makes it that much more of a desperate situation. It is a sad realization that one day we may have to fight off those we call friends, but unless a person faces that as a reality, they may find themself taking that dirt nap instead of the friend they thought they once had. and then too are you prepared mentally to kill or wound someone? many armchair warlords say they are, but morally we grow up attending some sort of relidgious organization that promotes love and friendship as the only way to live, and that when a person finds they have to take up arms to defend, they still have a moral conflict, so when prepping there is that which is often overlooked and in a social breakdown, there wont be a "head shrinker" available on every street corner to help a person through that sort of mucked up brain wave.

So prepping aint all just toilet paper, firearms and victuals, there are many aspects often overlooked...... tinfoil or not.

William
North Central Idaho


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Madame said:


> What's wrong with wheat? It stores indefinitely, can be rotated and seems a good place to start. Or did they store ONLY wheat?


Wheat by itself is not nutritionally complete, most people don't know how to cook with "just" wheat, and whole wheat ground from wheat berries can be very hard to digest.

It's okay as part of your preps, but at least my strategy is to have a fair amount of easily prepared staples like lentils and beans and rice. You can live a long time on legumes and rice and the odd bit of meat or greens, as available. Might be a bit boring after awhile, but you won't end up with mulnutrition.

-- Leva


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, so it's a matter of getting wheat and not much else. I do cook with wheat and have no problem digesting it. However, I agree, you need a variety both for nutrition and to stay sane.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We have just the two of us but prep for the occasion that all the kids and their families will have to be here.....so we do our bulk shopping out of town or online. Our UPS driver is a prepper,too and tells us about bargins. At our local store they know all our business so we just do the milk,ice cream,bargins there. My hubby tends to be too chatty so I have to watch him!!!!! He wants everyone to realize the bad times are here and they need to get ready. DEE


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cygnet said:


> my strategy is to have a fair amount of easily prepared staples like lentils and beans and rice. You can live a long time on legumes and rice and the odd bit of meat or greens, as available. Might be a bit boring after awhile, but you won't end up with mulnutrition.


That's how we've done it too. Some corn/cornmeal, some flour/wheat berries, and lots of pasta, rice and different kinds of lentils and legumes. I can make an endless list of different tasting foods from those, using canned tomatoes, canned meats, fresh or frozen greens, spices, sauces, and processes like frying, baking, stewing or using them as fillers.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I must have silence on our root cellar. DH has it hid in a very clever way. No one will even know it is here. He is sooooo cool!


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

YoYoDog said:


> "A closed mouth gathers no flies"
> 
> Dan


doesnt gather any busybodies either.:lonergr:

dean


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

So what about an "offsite" storage area that is not close to the house if you own acreage? Is it a good idea or bad one for anyone that might come calling for a meal during a national crisis? I realize you'd have to cover your tracks to it, but if it was "fortified" you'd be able to know if someone had found it and was trying to get in. I realize the driver of the concrete mixer truck would know what it was if you didn't pour it yourself with a small mixer, but who else would think to look down under the hill or on the back 40?


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

kbshorts said:


> We have neighbors who share our views and for us, there is strength in numbers and some advantage in sharing resources. We have discussed a SHTF situation and have a loosely coordinated plan. We believe that a strong neighborhood is an asset. Unfortunately this will not be the case in a lot of neighborhoods.
> 
> Keith


My neighbors are familoy...we oughta be able to sustain and we are the only ones needing to know....Now if the SHTF i will have to extricate my mother(city dweller and a neice and sister as well who DGI)but the plan is in place and it will be enough time I hope....
The one note I would add is that sometimes while you wait for TSTHTF it happens on a personal level and you have to start your preps all over again....I now am with someone else and rebuilding my personal stocks......LIfe is a funny mistress...


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

francismilker said:


> So what about an "offsite" storage area that is not close to the house if you own acreage? Is it a good idea or bad one for anyone that might come calling for a meal during a national crisis? I realize you'd have to cover your tracks to it, but if it was "fortified" you'd be able to know if someone had found it and was trying to get in. I realize the driver of the concrete mixer truck would know what it was if you didn't pour it yourself with a small mixer, but who else would think to look down under the hill or on the back 40?


Tornado shelter for the "new" homesite might be your cover story. The house doesn't have to be built anytime soon, with the economy the way it is  Not many mixer drivers are going to make the connection if you talk up your "new" house plans. Course if you can get a mixer truck into it, its got a pretty clear alley way. My dh drives a 61m concrete pump truck. Costly, but you can put it in without truck access directly to the site. He can even go over trees, so long as there are no power lines.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

I really started questioning all this awhile back. I'm retired Army as of last year and live on 21 acres with stocked ponds and have a stash. Be that as it may if someone wants in to take it...in the end it's theirs. I'll go down trying to defend it but in reality all it takes is a flaming arrow in the roof from a crossbow or a m cocktail and the house is burned to the ground. Unless you have a huge underground bunker that won't burn and you don't have to come out of it forget trying to defend it unless you have enough people to guard the perimeter 24//7. My 2 cents.


----------

